# Your 18350 Batteries...



## RawRam_cpt (5/12/13)

Just a little bit of crowd sourced research.

What 18350 batteries are you using?

How long do they last you?

Any failures or weird battery deaths?


If you use these, please share your experiences...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Not a size much used, I think. If I remember correctly they are 700 mAh. So if you are a heavy vaper and go sub ohm about 2 hours would be my wild guess.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (6/12/13)

Indeed. But what about running bog standard 2.2 ohms on a regulated mod at about 8 watts? Are you using them? Where were they purchased?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Indeed. But what about running bog standard 2.2 ohms on a regulated mod at about 8 watts? Are you using them? Where were they purchased?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


No RR, not using them so I'm guessing. Heavy vaping on a regulated mod at about 8 watts, maybe 2 1/2 hours. I really don't know.


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

I use aw 18350 and ultrafire 18350 in my svd a battery last me about 8 hours with protank 2 and about 4 hours with protank3

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I use aw 18350 and ultrafire 18350 in my svd a battery last me about 8 hours with protank 2 and about 4 hours with protank3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thank you, CVS, you have come to my rescue on this one. Wow, 8 hours is a long time for a 700 mAh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (6/12/13)

Thanks peeps! 

Anyone else using these??? 

CVS, I NEED to get a few AW 18350s from you... But need to wait till my charger gets here from Slowtech. Apparently it's coming from Singapore via the planet Neptune. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Thanks peeps!
> 
> Anyone else using these???
> 
> ...


What charger did you get, RR? I got the Nitecore Intellicharger and am very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (7/12/13)

Matthee said:


> What charger did you get, RR? I got the Nitecore Intellicharger and am very happy with it.



The very same. What batteries are you using?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/12/13)

For my Reo the AW IMR 18650s and for my Vamo and K100 Panasonic NCR 18650PDs.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (7/12/13)

Matthee said:


> For my Reo the AW IMR 18650s and for my Vamo and K100 Panasonic NCR 18650PDs.



Sweet. Can I ask where they were bought? The AWs in particular.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andre (7/12/13)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Sweet. Can I ask where they were bought? The AWs in particular.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


The first ones I imported through a sort a back channel (they only send you like in 4 at a time). It takes ages. Lately I have been buying from Cape Vaping Supplies, which is not only local, but a reseller on this forum and delivers great service. Just PM CVS. Pricewise it is about the same, but much faster from CVS.
Edit: They are in Cape Town, which I presume with your handle you are as well. So that could be even better.


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

Hi Matthee and Rawram,

Which nitecore charger did you get? The one that does 4 batteries or just 2 batteries?
I did some browsing on nitecoresa.co.za and the 2 way is about R250 while the 4 way is R395 i think. 
Nice that they can be used for lots of other rechargeable batts. 
Think i will get that one when the time arises. I will probably go for the 4 way in case i want to charge other batts as well. 

On another note, what do you think of the nitecore 18650 batts, for vaping? I know not for the high drain low ohm applicaton but what about for other vaping uses. Anyone used these batts? I see the nitecore 3100 mah are R205, versus say the Panasonic 3400 mah which are R200 at eCiggies


----------



## Derick (8/12/13)

Just don't tell them you want to use it for vaping - tell them it is for your flashlight

We contacted them last year to see if we could buy bulk from them, and after they heard it was for electronic ciggs they stopped responding to our mails

EDIT: Erm, not last year, earlier this year - I'm already in 2014!


----------



## Andre (8/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Hi Matthee and Rawram,
> 
> Which nitecore charger did you get? The one that does 4 batteries or just 2 batteries?
> I did some browsing on nitecoresa.co.za and the 2 way is about R250 while the 4 way is R395 i think.
> ...


I got the 4 way one.


----------



## RawRam_cpt (8/12/13)

Matthee said:


> The first ones I imported through a sort a back channel (they only send you like in 4 at a time). It takes ages. Lately I have been buying from Cape Vaping Supplies, which is not only local, but a reseller on this forum and delivers great service. Just PM CVS. Pricewise it is about the same, but much faster from CVS.
> Edit: They are in Cape Town, which I presume with your handle you are as well. So that could be even better.



Ah. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ET (9/12/13)

those nitecore batts, they are protected, but i can't seem to find there anywhere what the max amps is you can suck through the bat without the protection circuit kicking in. that might be a stumbling block there?


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

I've tried it on my SVD, and it did not work. I've now put it in my flashlight, and it works like a charm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

